# Rolldown Menü Hilfe bitte



## r00r (24. Mrz 2006)

Hi zusammen.

Ich habe folgendes Problem, ich will bei den Untermenüs noch ein Untermenü einbauen, kann mir da eventuell jemand helfen?

<ul id="nav"> 
[*]<font size="1">Home</font> 
[*]<font size="1">Seite2</font><font size="1"> </font> 
<ul> 
[*]<font size="1">Untermenü 1</font> 
[*]<font size="1">Untermenü 1</font> 
[/list] 

[/list]


Vielen Dank


----------



## r00r (24. Mrz 2006)

Mein java Code ist

// JavaScript Document

startList = function() {
if (document.all&&document.getElementById) {
navRoot = document.getElementById("nav");
for (i=0; i<navRoot.childNodes.length; i++) {
node = navRoot.childNodes_;
if (node.nodeName=="LI") {
node.onmouseover=function() {
this.className+=" over";
}
node.onmouseout=function() {
this.className=this.className.replace(" over", "");
}
}
}
}
}
window.onload=startList;




und der CSS code

body {
font: normal 11px verdana;
}

ul {
margin: 0;
padding: 0;
list-style: none;
width: 200px; /* Width of Menu Items */
border-bottom: 1px solid #ccc;
}

ul li {
position: relative;
}

li ul {
position: absolute;
left: 200px; /* Set 1px less than menu width */
top: 0;
display: none;
}




/* Styles for Menu Items */
ul li a {
display: block;
text-decoration: none;
color: #777;
background: #e1e1e1; /* IE6 Bug */
padding: 5px;
border: 1px solid #ccc; /* IE6 Bug */
border-bottom: 0;
}

/* Holly Hack. IE Requirement \*/
* html ul li { float: left; height: 1%; }
* html ul li a { height: 1%; }
/* End */

li:hover ul, li.over ul { display: block; } /* The magic */_


----------



## stev.glasow (24. Mrz 2006)

java != java script *verschoben*


----------

